# Sama Sama 2005 DVD is Out!



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Oct 3, 2005)

Hello Everyone!

Alot of people have been emailing me as to when the new Sayoc DVD would be released: well here it is!

2 DVD Set! 2 Hours and 32 Minutes of footage!

Details:

* Skirmish
* Talio Silat featuring Roberto Torres
* Projectiles
* Atienza Kali Evlolution Preview featuring Carl, Allain, and Darryl Atienza
* Two on Two Killshot Action Flex Fights
* Chopstick Wars
* Panantukan / Silat featuring Harley Elmore
* Blade Awareness featuring Tuhon Chris Sayoc
* Sayaw

There is also an alternate audio track on each DVD featuring interviews with: 

Krishna Godhania
Neil Mendez
Roberto Torres
Rafael Kayanan
Kevin Blake
Carl, Allain, & Darryl Atienza
Ray Dionaldo
Ricardo Kayanan
Dawud Muhammad
Harley Elmore
Chuck Giangreco
Kara Brown
Nick Sacoulas
Pat Consing
Christopher & Mike Sayoc
Tom Kier

Tons of material!

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## Ern-Dog (Oct 5, 2005)

Should be getting mine in the mail tomorrow.

Can't wait..... :ultracool


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2005)

I hope you'll post a review for us!


----------

